# Issues with starting the my Toro 521



## Nolimifool (Mar 22, 2018)

I have a Toro 521, Model: 38052 Serial: 8008189. I was trying to start it today and could not get it started. This is the 1st issue I have had since I replaced the carb in 2014. I found the issue to be the carb is getting flooded. Pulled the carb off, took it apart & inspected it. Put it back together and tested the float and needle valve. I also threw the float in a container of gas when I had it apart to make sure it floats. I'm at a loss to what could be the issue.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I think you'll find your primer hose is bad. Remove it from carb, plug the hose and push the bulb. If you hear air hissing you'll need to make the necessary repairs.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

:welcome:

Also make sure you are getting spark. Will the engine start with a quick squirt of starting fluid?


----------

